# Need A New Mixer For Cakes,Cookies,Etc.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I need a new mixer that I can for break,cakes,cookies. I don't want to get a lemon so what is the best kind at the best price to buy?

I figure maybe $200 range at the most.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a Sunbeam Heritage stand mixer. I love it!

Before that I had a 1930's GE stand mixer from a garage sale. That worked great for years! I figured that in the end selling it for $500 was worth it and buying the Sunbeam.

The Sunbeam is less than $100 at Walmart right now.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunbeam-Heritage-Series-Mixmaster-Stand-Mixer-White/2593950


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is what the GE looks like. They are currently selling for about $150 on ebay. I still have a set of milk glass bowls from mine.

OH! It has 3 beaters!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife is an avid Baker and Confectionary. She swears by Kitchen Aid. She got a well used one from her grandmother when she was a teenager and we bought a used one when she was in her early 20s. They look almost the same and they both still work perfectly. We now have attachments for everything from meat grinding, sausage making, pasta making and more. New models can run you we'll into the $300+ range but I've seen plenty of used ones for under $200.

As I type she's in the kitchen making several dozen pecan caramel turtles from scratch and baking some fresh Hawaiian king rolls for dinner. I can hear that Kitchen Aid humming!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Here is what the GE looks like. They are currently selling for about $150 on ebay. I still have a set of milk glass bowls from mine.
> 
> OH! It has 3 beaters!


 Thanks both those you put up look really nice. This little aggrevator we have doesn't seem to have a low speed anymore. I need to make several fruit cakes [ or wait till after xmas and go dumpster diving, haha '. Also want to make our own deserts more often.



Sentry18 said:


> My wife is an avid Baker and Confectionary. She swears by Kitchen Aid. She got a well used one from her grandmother when she was a teenager and we bought a used one when she was in her early 20s. They look almost the same and they both still work perfectly. We now have attachments for everything from meat grinding, sausage making, pasta making and more. New models can run you we'll into the $300+ range but I've seen plenty of used ones for under $200.
> 
> As I type she's in the kitchen making several dozen pecan caramel turtles from scratch and baking some fresh Hawaiian king rolls for dinner. I can hear that Kitchen Aid humming!


 Thanks , I saw some that were used on there but I don't feel lucky so I'm kinda afraid to take a chance, but I have heard kitchen aid is a good product.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I was going to get a Kitchenaid but decided the Sunbeam was more in my budget. Plus my mom has a Kitchenaid and I know that will be mine in the end.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I was going to get a Kitchenaid but decided the Sunbeam was more in my budget. Plus my mom has a Kitchenaid and I know that will be mine in the end.


 Its probably more on mine too, and its been so long since I bought a good mixer I don't know which is best for the money. I do know I'm tired of fighting with t his el cheapo piece of work though.:wave:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Its probably more on mine too, and its been so long since I bought a good mixer I don't know which is best for the money. I do know I'm tired of fighting with t his el cheapo piece of work though.:wave:


Well, the Sunbeam came with 2 sized stainless bowls, 3 types of beaters (general mixers, whipping and dough hooks) and a warranty. It is a heavy metal body unlike most 'cheap' stand mixers.

Here is the Kitchenaid at Best Buy for $225. Free shipping and you can buy an extended warranty.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/classic...405822&skuId=7903227&st=stand mixer&cp=1&lp=2


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Well, the Sunbeam came with 2 sized stainless bowls, 3 types of beaters (general mixers, whipping and dough hooks) and a warranty. It is a heavy metal body unlike most 'cheap' stand mixers.
> 
> Here is the Kitchenaid at Best Buy for $225. Free shipping and you can buy an extended warranty.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/classic...405822&skuId=7903227&st=stand mixer&cp=1&lp=2


 Thank both of you for helping me decide.

And Grimm thanks fro the easy access page, I ordered from it the Kitchen Aid you suggested for $229 plus tax, cost $243.89. Will pick it up at store instead of mail delivery, that's a nice option too.

Hubby also likes to bake now that he is home and tired of mixing by hand or with the spastic roto rooter we have.:2thumb:


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

One word..... KitchenAid I've had many mixers over my 63yrs and it's the best, especially if you want to make dough.... Most mixers do not have the power.... I have seen it on sale for $199 lately but can't remember where, sorry...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> One word..... KitchenAid


Mine is white - I never ran the serial number but I am guessing it's about 30 years old, maybe even late 70's. Got it at a deceased person's estate sale, paid $65. Lot of attachments available anywhere.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Kitchen aide. Received ours as a wedding present 33 years ago, both the mixer and marriage are still going strong!


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Try Craigslist... they have just about everything


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Meerkat, thanks for the spastic rotor rooter comment. Its been a day and I really enjoyed the giggle.
Moose


----------

